# North Battleford



## Ant 2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anybody tell me anything about North Battleford Saskachewan, I have just signed a 2 year contract to work for a company there and am getting very mixed views!!

Cheers


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

Ant 2 said:


> Can anybody tell me anything about North Battleford Saskachewan, I have just signed a 2 year contract to work for a company there and am getting very mixed views!!
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 

I lived in Saskatoon for many years after comming to Canada. Although North Battleford is in a very pretty valley it is sort of in the middle of no where. Edmonton is about 3 hours away and Saskatoon about 2hrs. Not much of a town, Walmart, etc the town is buit around a native reserve so many of the businesses are owned by the reserve community. It has had a history of gangs and lots of drugs in the past , con't really telyou about now as we have not lived near there for about 5 years. Good Luck though!!!


----------

